# HELP!!! squirrel hunting item list



## Cboyer (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey forum this will be my first post on here! I just have few simple questions I need help with. First off me and a a friend are planning a squirrel hunting trip during January or so. We are both using the gamo big cat. I no it's not the best gun but it serves our needs. I just need a list of all the stuff we will need(besides guns and ammo ect...) any awnser would be helpful. I also would like to know of any tips for hunting squirrels like how to call them in, I already know about the qauter trick but was wondering about anything else? Lastly what is the best time of day to go out hunting? Thanx ahead of time! :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## Rev_William (May 4, 2010)

Well hope I'm not posting the obvious but a good knife for skinning/cleaning , water for rinsing and I like to take a gal ziplock bag or 2 for putting them in after so they're easier to transport in your pack pack.


----------



## Cboyer (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for the reply ill remember to put some bags in in my back pack. Thank you! More comments are welcome!  PS I will not be getting the big cat i am going to most likely get the Benjamin Discovery! anybody have this gun with some info? :sniper:


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Toilet paper...


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

You can hunt them from first lite to last light. Just going into the woods and sitting still will soon have them running about the floor burying nuts and other stuff they find to eat. A call isn't really needed if your still.

 Al


----------



## THEMANFROMTHESTICKS (Dec 30, 2010)

First of all u need camo or dark colors to wear in the woods if hunting with other people a hunter orange band around your hat will work if needed at all. squirrels are very curious animals therefore the smallest of sounds trigger them. when i squirrel hunt i wear all camo and no bright colors unless needed for safety. If you want to call a squirrel in to u it wont happen they are not like coyotes. when i squirrel hunt i use a penny box of matches with about half of the matches taken out and all u do is shake it this does not call them in but if u hear a squirrel barking or hear a squirrel in the tree close to you this will make them look around and make them selves visible and as far as gun wise a shotgun of any caliber will work, a 22 long rifle will work or even a pellet gun more than 500n fps will kill them in order to kill them dead with a 22 or pellet gun you need to shoot them in the head.


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

In the fall, I have the best time finding squirrels up in the old maples, just when the leaves begin to fall. It's a challenge finding movement, amongst all the leaves blowing, but the squirrels are out like wild that time of year. As for the Benjamin-Sheridan Peumatics, I approve of them 100% The bolt action is both classy and convienient. And it's not likely to fail on you. If you opt for open sights, it'll be a sportier hunt, and more rewarding, but I have fun with optics as well. Have fun, buddy! I hope you can chow down on some limb rats soon!


----------



## Hunterdude (Feb 6, 2008)

THEMANFROMTHESTICKS said:


> pellet gun more than 500n fps will kill them in order to kill them dead with a 22 or pellet gun you need to shoot them in the head.


first of all i recommend a 410 shot gun fore a beginner squirrel hunter but DON'T use a pellet gun less then 1000fps and if use a pellet gun shoot it in the head and with a 22 you only need to shoot it in the vitals but the 410 doesn't kick and just point and shoot :beer:


----------

